# Bad Dog! :)



## turmeric (Dec 25, 2008)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 25, 2008)

That's hilarious. That's like shoplifting pigeons (or crows?) that were in the news a short time back.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 25, 2008)

I love it. The dog looks a lot like the Wolf/Huskie cross I had growing up. That was one smart dog.


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 25, 2008)

Hahaha. That's hilarious.


----------



## Herald (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## shackleton (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Honor (Dec 25, 2008)

that's great!!!! do you think they'll press charges?? LOL


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 26, 2008)

That's not far from where I live.

My hound dog did the same thing except he wasn't as lucky as this K9. When he ran into the store we found him before he could "steal" anything.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 26, 2008)

It looked like it might have some coyote in it.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 26, 2008)




----------

